# [Regular Season Game 24] Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(13-10)/(11-12)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, December 15, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Budinger / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Stuckey / Hamilton / Jerebko / Maxiell / Wallace*


_*Preview*_


> After struggling the first two months of the season while playing short-handed, the Detroit Pistons have put together their longest winning streak in almost a year.
> 
> Leading to even more optimism is the team finally getting healthy.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

With Ariza out,brian cook will starts.







just kidding.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is Chase going to start?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T FOR 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Tmac?! :bluesbros:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF!? T-Mac!!??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YES!!! Man I miss seeing T-Mac on the scoreboard =D


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wtf?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah Chron.com reported right before the game that he was going to play tonight. Only limited minutes for the first half though. Didnt see this one coming thats for sure.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

C-bud is simply bad *** out there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks with a couple of great drives.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome back T-mac.:champagne:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

One last thing,CBudinger has a phenomenal game.:shocked:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know why people are saying Pat Riley has interest, they have nothing to be interested in other than Wade.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "I really looked at it. Tracy and I have been talking about this for awhile. When he plays it’s going to be very short minutes. With Trevor out tonight, the more I thought about it, it’s a good time to play him. We have four straight back to backs. I think it’s a good time to work him into short minutes. I plan to work him in to see how he feels and see where he is and it gives us a chance to play our regular guys some regular minutes.
> 
> "Trevor’s suspension got me thinking. The more I thought about the schedule, we need people." Adelman said.
> 
> The Rockets' coach said he would continue to use McGrady for short stints through the next six games, including Tuesday, to continue to gauge McGrady’s progress.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6772204.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 107, Detroit 96*
> 
> The signs were there in the preseason, and thankfully they've sustained - Chase Budinger is going to be a fantastic player.
> 
> ...


BDL


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Budinger will be 1-7 in his next game.


----------

